# Inescapable slippage on KuCoin



## HanVader (4 April 2022)

I just lost $87USDT in six bad trades due to slippage on KuCoin. As soon as I press the buy or sell button
the price changes so rapidly that i have to get out of the trade straight away. I started out with $908USDT
 and am now down to $821USDT, thats a 9.6% loss in less than an hour.

Is this due to the software not being able to cope with the price changes? Is it KuCoin's platform?
Or does this happen on all platforms?


----------



## greggles (4 April 2022)

The reviews of KuCoin don't look good.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 April 2022)

HanVader said:


> Is this due to the software not being able to cope with the price changes? Is it KuCoin's platform?
> Or does this happen on all platforms?



Slippage or spread is there on pretty much anything traded.
It's the void, or the in between area, the common ground where trades meet.

With your 6 stabs taking around 1.6% per go, it's not outside a normal realm, I take it the way you've shown us the %,that it includes any fees. So, to me, it looks about normal for a crypto trade spread and fee...?

A platform where there are more people trading that particular entity would likely mean a smaller spread, but not necessarily.

Knowing spreads should be standard fare and incorporated into your risk measures.
Good luck with mutt coin or whatever coin you choose...


----------



## HanVader (4 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Slippage or spread is there on pretty much anything traded.
> It's the void, or the in between area, the common ground where trades meet.
> 
> With your 6 stabs taking around 1.6% per go, it's not outside a normal realm, I take it the way you've shown us the %,that it includes any fees. So, to me, it looks about normal for a crypto trade spread and fee...?
> ...



When i say slippage i mean the price change between the price point at which i press the BUY button and the price point at which the transaction is completed. The price changes so fast that the candlestick movement doesnt reflect the change. Is this the same as spread?


----------



## frugal.rock (4 April 2022)

Slippage and spread *are* different. Your right.
When things are travelling quick slippage is or can be an issue, but really we are splitting hairs.
Slippage comes from spread differences and rapid price movements, order pulling, bots toying etc
Slippage and spreads ultimately could be an area where a unscrupulous exchange could profit from extra margins, but this should be stated in fees and charges.

Again, the figures you've provided look normal for slippage, fees, spreads etc
Unless a crypto is running up hard, I've never seen a crypto immediately into profit after purchasing, it has usually been instantly into a 1 to 2% instant loss, because of fees, spread, slippage.

If you check the jumping figures when about to buy or sell, you may notice the price goes green and is higher, then the price goes red and is lower, this is generally indicating the spread difference. If you press for a buy, expect to be paying up near the "green" price, selling down near the red price. Not sure if that makes sense?

It should be noted, slippage can go in your favour, sometimes.


----------



## HanVader (4 April 2022)

Thanks.


----------

